# 40, amh 2, single, really want to go at it on my own...any input?



## zaia (Nov 7, 2014)

after 3 years relationship, ttc, we finally figured out my bf is infertile. he didnt handle that well, so now i am single, and considering going at it on my own. my amh level is 2. i dont have the best economic situation. so very unsure. anyone got any input? tti


----------



## Rocket75 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi Zaia,

I also have low amh and found that there are lots of really helpful women on the low amh, high fsh thread. I haven't got great advice as I'm still trying and fairly early stages. I tried natural IVF and didn't have success. I'm now about to try a stimulated cycle.  There are women on the thread who have been successful with both and seem very willing to give advice. It's a bit quiet on there at the moment though so it might be a slightly slow reply. 

As for going for it on your own, I have 3 friends who have done that recently. It's obviously harder work and harder financially but millions of women do it and do it brilliantly. I'm sure there is also a single women's thread on here.

Good luck!!


----------



## Maggiephatcat (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Zaira,

Welcome to Fertility Friends 

I'm sorry you find your self in this situation and whilst I have no personal advice to offer there are many ladies on FF who have made the decision for various reasons to go it alone. Many are on the Over 40's thread and I'm sure some of them will post to offer advice if they are have experience of your particular circumstances.

You may be aware that there is a *Singles* board on here, have you seen it?

I will post a link below for you and I would suggest you post the same question there. I'm sure you'll have lots more ladies who can help there. 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=403.0

I wish you lots of luck. 

Maggie xxx


----------



## zaia (Nov 7, 2014)

thank you both for your answers. this is such a huge site, kind of hard to navigate;-) appreciate it!


----------

